# Jeu iPad



## AppleSpirit (21 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, je cherche je jeu d'avions de guerre ayant servi à vanter les mérites de l'ipad 3 lors de la keynote. Quel est le nom de ce jeu ? Merci pour votre aide.


----------

